# Looking for a good trainer ( Billings Montana )



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Back in August we had sold a pup to a man out in Montana and talked to him today, He is looking for a trainer in Billings Montana and if anyone know of one please contact me please


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a good trainer ( Billings Montana*

Here is the list of CPDT certified trainers for Montana. None of them are in Billings but may be close enough or perhaps know some other trainer who is.

http://www.ccpdt.org/rstr/MT.html


----------

